# Nano Reef Marine Aquarium



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking into my options of Tanks and Fish/aquatic species. Looking into Marine now, I like this.

Aquael Nano Reef Aquarium 30 Litre in White - Complete Aquatics

I have Watched a video of how to set-up and It does not seem difficult at all. What species could I be looking to add? Fish and shrimp wise. I would not want it for 2 shrimp, Id like some small fish species also.

Thanks.

Looking into weather Cold water, Marine or Tropical Is best for me.

What would I be looking at doing to keep everything clear and in A* Condition?


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

................


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

A pair of common or black clowns (no other species) would fit at a squeaze but you couldnt put other fish in ther, its too small... 

In terms of fish species...

-*a* shrimp goby (S. yasha, S. biocellatus, S. nematodes)
OR
-*a* blue neon goby, coral goby, hectors goby or rainfords goby
OR
-*a* bicolour blenny, tailspot blenny or smiths blenny
OR
-*a* longspine cardinal or orange striped cardinal
OR
-*a* chalk bass or tobacco bass
OR
-*a* royal gramma
OR
-*a* clownfish, damsel, assessor or 6 line wrasse.

You are looking at one of these fish, possibly two if you choose carefully, two clowns, a clown and a small goby, a blenny and a small bass... like that...


You would need:

-tank
-nano protein skimmer (tank doesnt come with one and at that size, you'll need it...
-salt
-RO (reverse osmosis) water
-refractometer
-coral sand
-live rock
-barrel for water
-gravel cleaner/siphon
-algae cleaning equipment
-food for corals when you get them
-marine trace elements

You'll be looking at weekly water changes and maybe a month befor you actually get anything in the tank, the water has to be spot on, believe me its hard to control in small tanks.

If its a first marine tank, i dont advise anything under 90-100 liters, it gets so much harder to maintain and control when its smaller...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeh... pretty much good post above :lol2:

I'm setting up a 130L soon


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

AshMashMash said:


> Yeh... pretty much good post above :lol2:
> 
> I'm setting up a 130L soon


Confused on what to do. I do love fish, I could sit and watch them for hours. I could have a Tank rather than a TV. But I am not sure I would like anything huge? I may go to some Aquatic shops and have a look at what I could be looking at Owning.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I would advise going for about the 100L mark and stick to tropical now...

I think a good choice for you would be a RiverReef 94. Its shy of 100 liters but its a taller tank than it is long, it has good filtration hidden behind a panel so all neat and tidy, comes with a heater etc so perfect to set up tropical but also has the means for you to turn it into marine, its almost identical to the tank im about to set up as marine. 

With a taller tank you just need to remember that you need to choose fish that suit 3 different levels, you cant put big fish in as they need to be able to swim up and down too but there is so much choice with tropical....

For the top you have danios, chela, hatchet fish and gouramis.
For the middle you have tetras (neons, cardinals, rummynose etc), rasbora (harlequins)
For the bottom you could get some Pygmy Corydoras, dwarf chain loach or laos multibarred loach (yunanilanius cruciatus i think) 

And there are also Guppies and Platies for adding colour and they swim middle/top layers.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Absolutely looooads of people have got/are getting those RR 94L ones. Not that that's bad! Infact probably the opposite. I didn't like the set up my self, wanted to do it of my own accord, and have a little more room to play with. But for an "all in one" type set up they seem good


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

They are a pretty solid tank to be fair, never had any returns or problems with them, the filters are great because you can just put anything on them, but as all in one tanks go, they are easy as pie to mod!

Im setting up a Kent Marine 94, it has a hidden protein skimmer, a black background rather than blue and more intense lighting and a small powerhead but other than that, looks identical in design!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good! Mine's a 130L tallish tank, going to have 4 T5's for lighting, and a sump as you saw for other stuff  I was tempted by the RR / Kent marine 94L thingymabobs though I must admit.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Have any of you guys got photos of your aquariums? Id love to see them.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Picked up a Juwel Rio 125L this week for setting up a nano marine. Like Ash I'm probably going 4x T5. Think I'll be going the sump route but haven't much space in my cupboard so it'll have to be a little 18" one.


----------



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bit of a squeeze putting a pair of clowns in a 30litre tank. The Kent Bio Reef 94 would be a good bet, I own one myself and they are great little tanks. even in a tank that size you can only hold about 5.5 inches of marine fish, so be warned not to overstock.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

If I was to have a Small one around 35-50L What would I be looking to do Weekly?

Thanks guys/Gals


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The advice I had based on around a 130 litre tank was no way could clowns live in that. I was told 4-5" of fish maximum. That's from the guys on a reef forum I use.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I've got the boyu/orca 450 and it's 60l and can fit in 3-4 small fish with shrimp, snails, etc. I've even kept a dwarf octopus in it. Current occupants are pistol shrimp, electric blue urchin, a bunch of snails, loads of asternia and mini brittle stars, corals and a few hermits. Trying to decide whether to put another octopus in, upgrade for bigger octos or return to fish.
Most recent pics are from about 3 years ago when I had a red slime invasion but here you go -


----------



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

southpython said:


> If I was to have a Small one around 35-50L What would I be looking to do Weekly?
> 
> Thanks guys/Gals


Daily feed the corals and fish (2-4 small and varied meals).

Every few days clean the glass and top up with RO with marine minerals (salt will not evaporate) if the level drops.

Weekly or every other week about 10% to 20% water change will be okay. And at the same time you want to clean the protein skimmer and power heads.

Every 6 months the bulbs will want changing to maximise coral growth.


----------



## discussam7 (Sep 10, 2011)

southpython said:


> Have any of you guys got photos of your aquariums? Id love to see them.


----------

